# I haul square bale



## ehiudt (Sep 20, 2011)

call 800-580-3101 x4556 cell 513-407-0824 email [email protected]

Able to haul hay wherever you need it to go


----------



## randyv (Jun 16, 2011)

What kind of trailer do you have and do you tarp? I'm in iowa going to TX and NM


----------

